# Lets talk about 2009 racing shoes....



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

whats new? and what is Hot?



i need some new slippers and want to narrow down the choices.


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

Sidi Dragon Carbon IIs.

Or if you're that confident if your ability, that you won't have to dismount at any time, get yourself a pair of Sidi Ergo IIs.

Man shoes. Good for going fast, being comfortable, and looking good while doing so.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Catharine has the new Mavic shoes. Carbon, leather, day-go yellow. Does it get any better?


----------



## bmacattak (Nov 5, 2007)

Sidi's are the WORST. Get some Specialized Pro or Sworks and get fitted for the proper footbed.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

https://www.diamantdmt.com/diamant/...D35167CE8D19290FC12574C50051EACF?opendocument









the x-ride










or the watt

i've never tried these on and they look almost cheap
https://www.pricepoint.com/detail/1...tm&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=7&zmap=285 ADIXC8










i didn't have the best fit with sidi dominatorer 5

the dragons look better










specialized look narrow, but are made well


----------



## bmacattak (Nov 5, 2007)

your Specialized dealer should be able to order different width shoes. IMO they are the best shoes on the market.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

i ride an old pair of specialized right now. just wanted to explore all the options and get others input.


----------



## merubeyurubu (Dec 31, 2007)

Everyone one I know with Specialized Pro Carbons (2008) model has had trouble with the main strap. The buckle is very fragile - many of us on the team had to replace them a couple of times. The inside mounting of the plastic strap is also fragile and pretty much will be destroyed at the end of 1 season if you have any foot/crank rubbing. That being said, they are really comfortable...


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

bmacattak said:


> Sidi's are the WORST. Get some Specialized Pro or Sworks and get fitted for the proper footbed.


https://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2008/apr08/mtbXC1worldcup08/mtbXC1worldcup085/1.jpg

https://www.cyclingnews.com/mtbphot...r08/mtbXC2worldcup08/mtbXC2worldcup084/men203

Looks like Julien Absalon, Nino Schurter, Inaki Errasti, Florian Vogel, Ruben Cueto, Todd Wells, Burry Stander and most of the riders whose teams don't have an exclusive contract with a shoe sponsor disagree.

You can replace any part of the upper that is not synthetic leather, and all of the rubber studs on the bottom as well.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 8, 2006)

I am rocking an old pair of Diadora Geko's.










They are somewhat light and just plain refuse to die. They don't seem near as stiff as my carbon soled road shoes though. Do you think I would notice a big difference in efficiency by going to a stiffer shoe?


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Yup*



bmacattak said:


> your Specialized dealer should be able to order different width shoes. IMO they are the best shoes on the market.


I couldn't agree more. I love their shoes. I have the comps for beaters, and the carbon experts (way lighter than the pro's and same as s-works... its rotating weight right?) for my racing shoes.

I did a few 3D bike fits and found that my knees had a horrible ovaling pedal stroke that their varis shims completely corrected. No more IT pain for me!


----------



## smithy (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm still running some 2 year old Diadora Team Racers. They are fairly heavy, but have great power transfer and have been very durable. I'm in the market for some new shoes this year though, and think I will either be going for the new head mouldable shimano's or some sidi's from my sponsor. I love my sidi road shoes.


----------



## sprocketjockey9 (Jul 18, 2006)

Sidi Dominator's are my favorite. My last pair, died middle of last season after 4+ years of racing. I was constantly buying and trying new shoes, nike carbon, louis garneau, shimano carbon, but always went right back to the Sidi Dominator's. When the sole finally separated, I had to purchase a new pair and been rocking them since. As a heavy endurance based rider, I don't favor the carbon soles; they are a little harsh on my feet and I've had my toes go numb for weeks at a time. The sidi's are a little softer and never bother my feet. I have them both for road and mtb.

Though, I'm apt to try out the new bontrager shoes, I'll most likely stick with the sidi's for another 2 season or untill they fall off my feet.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Feb 18, 2004)

I use Sidi Dragon II, they are great if they fit your feet, you can change parts as they wear/break so you don't need to buy new shoes as often... their only downside is that if you need to walk/run, the sole is quite stiff so it's not fun, fine for XC but not the best choice for CX. Oh and I lost a thread bolt the first time I raced them but it all holds just fine so far. I wouldn't mind trying the Mavics but in _look-at-me_ yellow? I'm not fast enough to get that much attention, I prefer my shoes mostly black...


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I want the Dragon II. I have SIDI road shoes with the Techno2 twist-to-cinch buckle up front, and I've never had any other shoe that could lock the forefoot in place like that. It seems like just the ticket for the high-torque nature of XC riding.

They're obscenely expensive, of course. But my first pair of SIDIs were over 10 years old when I finally tossed them. And if they had replaceable outsoles, actually, I wouldn't have _had_ to toss them. Currently running Dominator 5 (plus Specialized Defrosters for winter) and ogling the Dragon IIs


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

i've seen in the past some of these complicated buckles that stick out, get broken during races. 
seen the same on some youtube viddy in xc racing.


i'm gonna have to start looking closer to how the top buckle sticks out and if its solid like the sidi or the dmt


----------



## theextremist04 (Jul 15, 2008)

the new bontrager shoes look cool. i've never actually taken them out riding, but they're comfortable in the shop.


----------



## duke of kent (Jan 30, 2008)

The white Dragon Carbon 2s are on sale at Colorado Cyclist for $269, guys...

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/SIDZFSUM

Limited sizes, 39.5, 42, 42.5, 43, 44.5, and 45.

"Normal" price is $539. People will think that's obscene. I agree. The sale price is worth every last penny, though.

For those concerned about white shoes:

If you bang all the dried mud off, and wear them into the shower, they'll be right as rain with a short scrub. Seriously.


----------



## tegski (Aug 19, 2004)

Have not had any problem at all with the Spesh buckles and have bashed into lots of rocks! But the BG Pro model from this year in the same size as a couple of years ago seems to have changed as far as the ratchet strap length goes. On the older model my foot when strapped in is about half way along the strap and in the new model, only just on the first click! So check before rushing out of the shop - I thought the older shoes must have stretched, but a few months later - still on the first click. Very happy otherwise though.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

the Specialized S-Works are awesome.. the BOA retention system is awesomely simple and the support and stifness are amazing... and they fit me... i got mine used for $75... i can't say i'd spend $300 on em (thats over 1/2 of what i've ever paid for any of my bikes)... but i'd seriously consider it...


----------



## MtnBikeNC (May 22, 2008)

Zipp0 said:


> I am rocking an old pair of Diadora Geko's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My geko's are 7 yrs old and have the freakin laces under the tongue - drives me nutts. I'm looking at the Shimano m182s. I've heard great things about the m225 which was the previous version..


----------



## glenzx (Dec 19, 2003)

OilcanRacer said:


> * or the watt*


LMAO!

You wouldn't want those, as the name makes a reference to Power (like power based training? oh no!)....

...maybe they have a _Heart Rate_ model?


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

yeah then i would be training with watts


----------



## GreenLightGo (Oct 24, 2006)

OilcanRacer said:


> i ride an old pair of specialized right now. just wanted to explore all the options and get others input.


skip the Adidas - I had a pair, didn't work well at all. I wear Specialized Comps now - great shoes.


----------



## OilcanRacer (Jan 4, 2008)

the DMT watt is the best so far, so i am going to gets some next week.


i'll give a report after i get them.


----------



## jakdupkustoms (May 30, 2008)

I too am looking at the dmt watt looks like a good lightweight shoe, after all why would you buy a 400.00 pair of ti pedals and then wear some heavy shoes? Maybee Im wrong.


----------

